# Δύσκολο λογοπαίγνιο EN > EL



## pit (Feb 2, 2011)

Είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα που έχω συναντήσει. Μία λέει ότι είναι το πάθος της η μοριακή γαστρονομία, αλλά ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει άλλο.

It's my passion.
My raison d'être.

I love raisins....

No, raison d'être, it's French,
it's like my reason for living.

Καμιά ιδέα; Έχω κολλήσει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Ηχητική παρανόηση. Μια πρώτη απόπειρα:

-Είναι το πάθος μου. Το δικό μου ρεζόν ντ' ετρ.

-Αν σου το είπε ο μετρ...

Μοριακή γαστρονομία; Κεσκεσέ λα, γκαστρονομί μολεκιλέρ;
Αν δεν είναι χημικός η κοπέλα, να προσέχει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

It's my passion. > Είναι το πάθος μου
My raison d'être. > Το raison-d'être μου.

I love raisins.... > Γιατί μου λες «ρε ζώον»;

No, raison d'être, it's French, > Όχι, raison. Γαλλικό.
it's like my reason for living. > Παναπεί ο λόγος που ζω.


----------



## pit (Feb 2, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτός λέει και δυο λόγια για τις σταφίδες πριν του πει η άλλη τι σημαίνει η γαλλική φράση. Φαίνεται ότι μιλάει για κάτι, αν και σύντομα.

Συγκεκριμένα:

I love raisins.
They're drained grapes, you know.

No, raison d'être, it's French,
it's like my reason for living.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Αν θέλεις να αποδώσεις το λογοπαίγνιο, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον αδόξαστο προδώσεις τα αποξηραμένα σταφύλια. Μακάρι να μη χρειαζόταν, αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση, αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον.
Διαλέγεις απόδοση και γράφεις κάτι σχετικό με ό,τι διάλεξες στο ενδιάμεσο. Π.χ. _Εγώ δε σ' έχω πει ποτέ "ζώον"_ ή _Να τον ακούς τον μετρ._

Αλλά σε παρακαλώ, αν γίνεται, να δίνεις όλη την άσκηση πριν ζητήσεις λύση. 
Θυμήθηκα έναν φυσικό στο Λύκειο που μας έδινε μια αρχική εκφώνηση στις ασκήσεις και όταν τις λύναμε, πρόσθετε νέα δεδομένα και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Μάθαμε πολλά απ' αυτόν, δε λέω, αλλά δεν συμφωνείς πως πάνω στη δουλειά είναι energy-inefficient;


----------



## pit (Feb 2, 2011)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Πάνω στον πανικό μου να βρω μια λύση, έγραψα τα μισά...

Το λογοπαίγνιο με το ζώον μ' αρέσει, αλλά λέτε τη γαλλική φράση να τη μεταγράψω ή να την αφήσω στα γαλλικά; Πώς θα καταλάβει ο άλλος πιο εύκολα το raison=ζώον;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2011)

pit said:


> Πώς θα καταλάβει ο άλλος πιο εύκολα το raison=ζώον;


Δεν είναι από τις φράσεις που μεταγράφουμε (όπως είναι, π.χ. το «βίβερε περικολοζαμέντε»). Θα το βάλεις γαλλικά, όπως σε οποιοδήποτε κείμενο. Τη δουλειά θα την κάνει ο ήχος. «Ρεζόν» ακούει ο θεατής, «ρε ζώον» ο αγάλλιστος.


----------



## pit (Feb 3, 2011)

Κι εγώ έτσι λέω. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

Για οποιοδήποτε κείμενο, ευνόητα συμφωνώ με τον Νικέλ. 
Αρκεί να ακούγεται σχετικά καθαρά το raison, να γίνεται δηλαδή η ηχητική σύνδεση, αλλιώς ο θεατής θα ξύνει το κεφάλι. Εσύ που το ακούς, μπορείς να κρίνεις.
Αν είναι ντιβιντί που μπορεί να το ξαναδεί αν του καρφωθεί η ιδέα, έχει καλώς. Αλλά στο σινεμά ή την τηλεόραση το grapto prepei na einai eykola antilipto, optika. Η λατινογραφή μειώνει την ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης και δυσκολεύει τον μέσο θεατή - ιδίως αν ο υπότιτλος περιέχει πολύ ή δυσνόητο κείμενο, άρα υπάρχει η απαίτηση να κατανοήσει κι άλλα στον λιγοστό χρόνο που διαθέτει (4 ή 5 δευτερόλεπτα μέγιστο υποθέτω, Πιτ). Ευτυχώς εδώ, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, δεν έχεις πολλά ή δύσκολα στον ίδιο υπότιτλο με το raison (d'être), οπότε...


----------



## pit (Feb 3, 2011)

Πράγματι, είναι για τηλεόραση. Πράγματι, δεν ακούγεται καλά, καθώς το προφέρει όπως όπως μια Αμερικανίδα. Δεν μ' αρέσει όμως να το γράψω μία στα ελληνικά και μία στα γαλλικά. It's a tough one...


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

pit said:


> Πράγματι, είναι για τηλεόραση. Πράγματι, δεν ακούγεται καλά, καθώς το προφέρει όπως όπως μια Αμερικανίδα. Δεν μ' αρέσει όμως να το γράψω μία στα ελληνικά και μία στα γαλλικά. It's a tough one...


 
Διπλογραφή, με τίποτα. Κιοτήδες είμαστε; Θάρρος, μπρε. Άκου, δες το σαν θεατής στο βίντεο και κρίνε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2011)

Εμένα σαν θεάτρια δε μου αρέσει να βλέπω διαφορετικά αλφάβητα στους υπότιτλους.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2011)

Η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού με την οποία συνεργάζομαι έχει τη γραμμή να μην κρατάει λέξεις γραμμένες στα αγγλικά. Επομένως θα έβαζα κάτι σαν: 
-"Ρεζόν ντ'ετρ".
-Ποιος είναι ζώον; Ο μετρ;

Όχι, "ρεζόν ντ'ετρ". Είναι γαλλικό... κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού με την οποία συνεργάζομαι έχει τη γραμμή να μην κρατάει λέξεις γραμμένες στα αγγλικά. Επομένως θα έβαζα κάτι σαν:
> -"Ρεζόν ντ'ετρ".
> -Ποιος είναι _ρε_ ζώον; Ο μετρ;
> 
> Όχι, "ρεζόν ντ'ετρ". Είναι γαλλικό... κλπ κλπ



Μια μικρούλα ευφωνική προσθήκη, με τα κόκκινα... ;)
(Εναλλακτικά: Ποιον είπες «ρε ζώον»; Τον μετρ; )


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια μικρούλα ευφωνική προσθήκη, με τα κόκκινα... ;)
> (Εναλλακτικά: Ποιον είπες «ρε ζώον»; Τον μετρ; )



Πολύ σωστά, το "ρε" ακούγεται, άρα πρέπει να μπει!


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού με την οποία συνεργάζομαι έχει τη γραμμή να μην κρατάει λέξεις γραμμένες στα αγγλικά. Επομένως θα έβαζα κάτι σαν:
> -"Ρεζόν ντ'ετρ".
> -Ποιος είναι ζώον; Ο μετρ;
> 
> Όχι, "ρεζόν ντ'ετρ". Είναι γαλλικό... κλπ κλπ


 


drsiebenmal said:


> Μια μικρούλα ευφωνική προσθήκη, με τα κόκκινα... ;)
> (Εναλλακτικά: Ποιον είπες «ρε ζώον»; Τον μετρ; )


 
The best of both worlds! Me likes! Μ' αρέει. :)

Ανακεφαλαιώνω με βάση το πλήρες του Νικέλ, προσαρμόζοντας και λειαίνοντας μια σταλιά:

It's my passion. > Είναι το πάθος μου.
My raison d'être. > Το raison-d'être μου. / Το δικό μου ρεζόν ντ' ετρ.

I love raisins.... > Γιατί μου λες «ρε ζώον»; Ποιον είπες "ρε ζώον"; Τον μετρ;
They're drained grapes, you know. > Δεν είναι σωστό, ξέρεις. 

No, raison d'être, it's French, > Όχι, raison d'être. Γαλλικό. / Μα όχι, ρεζόν ντ' ετρ. Γαλλικό.
it's like my reason for living. > Παναπεί ο λόγος που ζω.


----------

